# Culinary Internships



## ksf177 (Jan 23, 2011)

Hopefully this was the proper place to post this.  I had a few questions about internships.  I am currently in Culinary School and I am looking into participating in an Internship over the summer.  Does anyone have any advice about how to go about getting an Internship?  I tried searching around on the internet but I was unable to come up with any solid leads or valuable information.  Any help that any of you could provide would be greatly appreciated.  Thanks


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

Start with:

The placement office at your school
Ask your instructor(s) for referals
Decide on a geographic area or areas you are interested in
Prepare a letter describing your interest, then explore the restaurants in that area or areas, once you find one or more that interest you, find out the name of the Chef, the address, and send your letter requesting an appointment to discuss internship possibilities
Check with your local ACF chapter (get the info from your school or instructor(s)
Good luck!


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Start by sending out resumes, and networking. You have to do some legwork visit resaurants and food facilities.


----------



## jtobin625 (Dec 16, 2008)

KSF177,

First, did you check in with your career services office? Did they offer a class on this topic? Do you have any professional experience in a kitchen?

This may give you some insight on how to go about doing it if none of the above worked http://culinaryschooladviser.com/?p=194


----------



## ksf177 (Jan 23, 2011)

Thanks for the replies and advice.  I am going to check with both the placement office and the culinary staff to see if they have any recommendations.  I have a very minimal amount of kitchen experience and that was a few years ago.  Once again thank you


----------

